# Whatz Yer Fav. Western Movie and Why?



## B. Kidd

Non-western movie fans need not apply.

Mine is Sam Peckinpah's old film, THE WILD BUNCH.

It was not only ahead of its' time for the few glimpses of 'mamacita hispanic tits', but the plot was full of scurrolous(not really a word?) characters with great actors.

The movie made me think what it might have been like for the founding fathers of our country. Put into a position that they did not really want to be in, outnumbered, facing certain death, and they did their best.


----------



## geauxtohell

B. Kidd said:


> Non-western movie fans need not apply.
> 
> Mine is Sam Peckinpah's old film, THE WILD BUNCH.
> 
> It was not only ahead of its' time for the few glimpses of 'mamacita hispanic tits', but the plot was full of scurrolous(not really a word?) characters with great actors.
> 
> The movie made me think what it might have been like for the founding fathers of our country. Put into a position that they did not really want to be in, outnumbered, facing certain death, and they did their best.



Not counting Lonesome Dove, which technically wasn't a movie then it's "High Noon" without a doubt.

Why?  Because it was a unique take on cinematography (shot in real time) and it also down played the romanticism of the old west and made it more realistic and Gary Cooper is beyond believable in the role.  Nothing magical about the plot, just a scared sheriff trying to track down anyone to help him stand up against three men who want to kill him (or skip town) and finding no help.

I liked "Unforgiven" for the same reasons (it seemed more realistic).

You know, I also like "The Assassination of Jesse James" too, though it got blasted.  

I know this is blasphomous, but I can't stand John Wayne movies.  I just think they are corny.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Loved the Wild Bunch. But to pick just one? Not sure I can, though the Wild Bunch came to mind first.


----------



## B. Kidd

geauxtohell said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non-western movie fans need not apply.
> 
> Mine is Sam Peckinpah's old film, THE WILD BUNCH.
> 
> It was not only ahead of its' time for the few glimpses of 'mamacita hispanic tits', but the plot was full of scurrolous(not really a word?) characters with great actors.
> 
> The movie made me think what it might have been like for the founding fathers of our country. Put into a position that they did not really want to be in, outnumbered, facing certain death, and they did their best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not counting Lonesome Dove, which technically wasn't a movie then it's "High Noon" without a doubt.
> 
> Why?  Because it was a unique take on cinematography (shot in real time) and it also down played the romanticism of the old west and made it more realistic and Gary Cooper is beyond believable in the role.  Nothing magical about the plot, just a scared sheriff trying to track down anyone to help him stand up against three men who want to kill him (or skip town) and finding no help.
> 
> I liked "Unforgiven" for the same reasons (it seemed more realistic).
> 
> You know, I also like "The Assassination of Jesse James" too, though it got blasted.
> 
> I know this is blasphomous, but I can't stand John Wayne movies.  I just think they are corny.
Click to expand...



'High Noon', can dig it. I also like 'The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance', cause John Wayne saved the scared man's ass, Jimmy Stewart, who happened to be a politician, in that one. Don't necessarily dismiss John Wayne, not only because of that, but also his last movie 'The Shootist', was a case of art imitating life.


----------



## B. Kidd

RetiredGySgt said:


> Loved the Wild Bunch. But to pick just one? Not sure I can, though the Wild Bunch came to mind first.




Come on RGY, think about it!(or not).


----------



## Oddball

So many great ones...So hard to pick....So many truly great flix...

Duke movies...*True Grit*, *Rooster Cogburn*, *The Cowboys*, *The Shootist*.

The Clint Eastwood epic, *Outlaw Josey Wales*.

The uproarious *Support Your Local Sheriff*, *Blazing Saddles*  and *Trinity is Still My Name*.

Push comes to shove and I go with...














*Once Upon a Time in the West*...An epic and masterpiece in every sense of the words.


----------



## B. Kidd

Dude said:


> So many great ones...So hard to pick....So many truly great flix...
> 
> Duke movies...*True Grit*, *Rooster Cogburn*, *The Cowboys*, *The Shootist*.
> 
> The Clint Eastwood epic, *Outlaw Josey Wales*.
> 
> The uproarious *Support Your Local Sheriff*, *Blazing Saddles*  and *Trinity is Still My Name*.
> 
> Push comes to shove and I go with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Once Upon a Time in the West*...An epic and masterpiece in every sense of the words.




'Outlaw Josey Wales' in my top five. Some dog lovers hated it cause he used the hounds' forehead as a spitoon. I thought that just made it more realistic. 'Josey Wales', one mean summabitch!


----------



## Zander

My personal favorite is "The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance". 

It was directed by John Ford and stars John Wayne, Jimmy Stewart, and Lee Marvin.  Why do I like it? Because it is an epic tale of one man stepping aside for the sake of a better man and a better world, at great personal cost. See it.


----------



## Oddball

B. Kidd said:


> 'Outlaw Josey Wales' in my top five. Some dog lovers hated it cause he used the hounds' forehead as a spitoon. I thought that just made it more realistic. 'Josey Wales', one mean summabitch!


That's my #2...Easily Eastwood's best.

While a very good movie, *Unforgiven* can't touch it.


----------



## B. Kidd

Hey Dude,

Don't to this day know how to rate 'Once Upon A Time in The West'.  Henry Fonda as a childkiller, his eyes were never bluer than in this movie. The incessant harmonica playing of Charles Bronson, it still echoes in my ears as I type this. The opening scene where the pesky fly is buggin' Jack Elam at the train station, that scene alone, a cinematic masterpiece.......

I have it on DVD, sparingly watch it, cause I fight digesting it, cause it IS the most evil western ever made, and it disturbs me.

But, now that you mentioned it, I'll watch it again, soon.


----------



## Oddball

I like it best because of the relative sparseness of dialogue to tell the great, albeit a tad cliche, story.

Sergio Leone really let the cinematography do the storytelling.

My youngest brother hates it, because he actually has to sit down, shut up, and watch the movie to follow the story....
IM not-all-HO, that's the best testimonial it could be given.


----------



## B. Kidd

Dude said:


> I like it best because of the relative sparseness of dialogue to tell the great, albeit a tad cliche, story.
> 
> Sergio Leone really let the cinematography do the storytelling.
> 
> My youngest brother hates it, because he actually has to sit down, shut up, and watch the movie to follow the story....
> IM not-all-HO, that's the best testimonial it could be given.




Maybe your younger brother still has some humanity left in him. I dunno.

But please, don't mention, this movie to me again!


----------



## hjmick

_Once Upon A time in the West_ for all the reasons mentioned.

_McClintock!_ John Wayne, Maureen O'Hara... Need I say more? Okay... Nice version of _The Taming of the Shrew_.

_The Hallelujah Trail_ John Sturges comedy. Burt Lancaster, Lee Remick, Donald Pleasance, and Jim Hutton. Watcheit with ny dad when I was a kid, last movie we watched together before he died.

_The Jack Bull_ Great tale of justice/vengeance.

_The Proposition_ Australian western, kill your brother or we'll kill your other brother? Come on, that's good story...

Mnay others could make my list, but those are a few that stick out in my memory.


----------



## Againsheila

too many to mention, and someone else beat me to all the good ones.  I gotta say "hallelujah trail" was my favorite.  Specially that fight during the sandstorm....All those bullets flying in all those directions and nobody got shot, lol.  The soldiers first on one side of the dune, then on the other and then every other one was on either side, it was great.  

Was "Once upon a time in the west" the one with Debbie Renolds?


----------



## LuckyDan

Shane.

It's got it all. A man trying to turn from a wrong way of life, failing, but finding a way to sacrifice for good, another man challenged to face death for his wife and son, misplaced hero-worship, unrequited love, a freaky as hell villain, great lines, that boom! when Shane first fires his gun, and the best go-to-hell line ever delivered, when Shane answers Wilson's question, "What have you heard, Shane?"


----------



## fyrenza

I sort of like the newer stuff:

No Country for Old Men, as an example.  It's more the times I'm living in, and it cuts closer to the bone.

For OLDIES?  Give me the spaghetti westerns,

ALL day long!!!

TRINITY flippin' RULED!!!  He was a BABE, AND he was hilarious!!!


----------



## hjmick

Againsheila said:


> too many to mention, and someone else beat me to all the good ones.  I gotta say "hallelujah trail" was my favorite.  Specially that fight during the sandstorm....All those bullets flying in all those directions and nobody got shot, lol.  The soldiers first on one side of the dune, then on the other and then every other one was on either side, it was great.
> 
> Was "Once upon a time in the west" the one with Debbie Renolds?



That was _How The West Was Won_. Karl Malden, Jimmy Stewart, Gregort Peck, Robert Preston, Henry Fonda, George Peppard, John Wayne, Carolyn Jones, Eli Wallach, Richard Widmark... Just to name a few.


----------



## LuckyDan

Zander said:


> My personal favorite is "The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance".
> 
> It was directed by John Ford and stars John Wayne, Jimmy Stewart, and Lee Marvin. Why do I like it? Because it is an epic tale of one man stepping aside for the sake of a better man and a better world, at great personal cost. See it.


 
Ranse was NOT a better man than Tom. Not even on Tom's worst day. But a damn fine movie, I agree.


----------



## LuckyDan

Againsheila said:


> too many to mention, and someone else beat me to all the good ones. I gotta say "hallelujah trail" was my favorite. Specially that fight during the sandstorm....All those bullets flying in all those directions and nobody got shot, lol. The soldiers first on one side of the dune, then on the other and then every other one was on either side, it was great.
> 
> Was "Once upon a time in the west" the one with Debbie Renolds?


 
OUATITW is the one with






Claudia!


----------



## Luissa

Not a big fan of westerns, but I used to like Unforgiven.

I do like modern westerns like Tombstone and 3:10 to Yuma.


----------



## JW Frogen

I am a sucker for Westerns (I blame the Remmington prints my father hung in my bedroom as a kid) so I can not resist them and like most, love some.

But I also love anti-Westerns, like Little Big Man.

"Jack Crabb: Grandfather, I have a white wife.

Old Lodge Skins: You do? That's interesting. Does she cook and does she work hard.

Jack Crabb: Yes, Grandfather.

Old Lodge Skins: That surprises me. Does she show pleasant enthusiasm when you mount her?

Jack Crabb: Well sure, Grandfather.

Old Lodge Skins: That surprises me even more. I tried one of them once, but she didn't show any enthusiasm at all. "


----------



## JW Frogen

Or

"Younger Bear: I have a wife. And four horses.

Jack Crabb: I have a horse... and four wives."


----------



## JW Frogen

Wild Bill Hickock: Any damn fool can drink himself to death.


----------



## JW Frogen

I also love the Deadwood series.

Al Swearengen: God rest the souls of that poor family... and pussy's half price for the next 15 minutes. 

*******************************************************

"Pain or damage don't end the world. Or despair or fucking beatings. The world ends when you're dead. Until then, you got more punishment in store. Stand it like a man... and give some back."

************************************************************


Miles Anderson: God bless you, Mr. Swearengen.
Al Swearengen: Well, not likely. But my prospects have just improved.


----------



## ConHog

JW Frogen said:


> I also love the Deadwood series.
> 
> Al Swearengen: God rest the souls of that poor family... and pussy's half price for the next 15 minutes.
> 
> *******************************************************
> 
> "Pain or damage don't end the world. Or despair or fucking beatings. The world ends when you're dead. Until then, you got more punishment in store. Stand it like a man... and give some back."
> 
> ************************************************************
> 
> 
> Miles Anderson: God bless you, Mr. Swearengen.
> Al Swearengen: Well, not likely. But my prospects have just improved.




Pretty good show

Best Western Movie? Tombstone

//thread


----------



## kurtsprincess

Dances with Wolves and The Last of the Mohicans.......I have Native American ancestors.


----------



## JW Frogen

You would love a Man Called Horse, the first one, Ms. Princess.


----------



## JW Frogen

ConHog said:


> Best Western Movie? Tombstone




That is a good one.

"Ike Clanton: What is that now? Twelve hands in a row? Holliday, son of a bitch, nobody's that lucky.

Doc Holliday: Why Ike, whatever do you mean? Maybe poker's just not your game Ike. I know! Let's have a spelling contest!"
******************************************

Doc Holliday: It appears my hypocrisy knows no bounds.


----------



## JakeStarkey

B. Kidd said:


> Non-western movie fans need not apply.
> 
> Mine is Sam Peckinpah's old film, THE WILD BUNCH.
> 
> It was not only ahead of its' time for the few glimpses of 'mamacita hispanic tits', but the plot was full of scurrolous(not really a word?) characters with great actors.
> 
> The movie made me think what it might have been like for the founding fathers of our country. Put into a position that they did not really want to be in, outnumbered, facing certain death, and they did their best.



Well, I guess you are right.  The founders were robbing banks, shooting it out with the law, and dying in gunfights with bad ass Mexicans.  What a way to go.  In actuality, the film was great, marking the first time _seneca realism _(blood, flying gore, little old ladies stomped to death by horses - yippie ky yay get along little dogie) was used in modern cinema.  Marlowe and Jonson would have been proud.

My favorite, of course, is Unforgiven, Clint's unforgettable put down of corrupt law supporting even more corrupt _petit bourgeois_ business people.  With a shotgun no less!  William Mundy, though, should have ridden into the sunset with the scar faced whore, of course.


----------



## JW Frogen

Indeed, William could have opened up his dry goods store with the scare faced whore.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Who would have done for who: Josey Wales or William Munny?*

http://ilikecinema.up.seesaa.net/image/The20Outlaw20Josey20Wales.jpg   vs.  

http://pix.motivatedphotos.com/2009/9/17/633887821893226400-WilliamMunny.jpg


* correct spelling of his name (my error)


----------



## Sarah G

I've seen old Clint Eastwood movies that I liked and also Paul Newman/Robert Redford but John Wayne type Westerns.. Not for me.


----------



## JW Frogen

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid, wonderful.

I love this scene,

Butch Cassidy: Alright. I'll jump first. 
Sundance Kid: No. 
Butch Cassidy: Then you jump first. 
Sundance Kid: No, I said. 
Butch Cassidy: What's the matter with you? 
Sundance Kid: I can't swim. 
Butch Cassidy: Are you crazy? The fall will probably kill you.


----------



## geauxtohell

JakeStarkey said:


> Who would have done for who: Josey Wales or William Munny?*
> 
> http://bulk.destructoid.com/ul/user/6/6462-176983-unforgivenjpg-620x.jpg   vs  http://ilikecinema.up.seesaa.net/image/The20Outlaw20Josey20Wales.jpg
> 
> * correct spelling of his name



I think Munny is more realistic.  The characters are both similar.  They both were bandits that started out in the "Bleeding Kansas Conflict".  However, with Munny you never really can see him as a bad guy until the end when get goes into a rage, starts drinking, and reverts to his evil ways and starts murdering people.  When the Sheriff points out that he shot an un-armed man he is not phased and his line is classic:  "Well, he should have armed himself before he thought to go decorating his saloon with my friend".  It's almost a twist on the cheesy "Western In a Box" movies of old where the good guys wore white and the bad guys wore black. 

Josey Wales is good, but it's a little too "shoot 'em up" for me. 

I also like "No Country".  Cormac McCarthy is great.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

I gotta go with "The Shootist"
After John wayne's struggle with cancer...he made this movie...it was his last one and about an aging gunslinger who ironically was diagnosed with the same thing.  It seemed it was the story of Wayne's struggle with cancer and his search for a dignified death....just like the movie plot.
plus...the "Scatman" was in it along with several veteran and other up and coming actors.
John Wayne actually changed the ending of the movie....something about John Wayne never shooting anyone in the back in any of his movies.


----------



## ConHog

JW Frogen said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best Western Movie? Tombstone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good one.
> 
> "Ike Clanton: What is that now? Twelve hands in a row? Holliday, son of a bitch, nobody's that lucky.
> 
> Doc Holliday: Why Ike, whatever do you mean? Maybe poker's just not your game Ike. I know! Let's have a spelling contest!"
> ******************************************
> 
> Doc Holliday: It appears my hypocrisy knows no bounds.
Click to expand...


That movie has so many great quotes its not even funny.


----------



## B. Kidd

JW Frogen said:


> Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid, wonderful.
> 
> I love this scene,
> 
> Butch Cassidy: Alright. I'll jump first.
> Sundance Kid: No.
> Butch Cassidy: Then you jump first.
> Sundance Kid: No, I said.
> Butch Cassidy: What's the matter with you?
> Sundance Kid: I can't swim.
> Butch Cassidy: Are you crazy? The fall will probably kill you.



As a sidebar, that scene was filmed at Hellsgate Canyon just outside of Grant's Pass, Oregon, on the Rogue River where they run the jetboat tours. If you're ever through there, do the jetboats.


----------



## B. Kidd

kurtsprincess said:


> Dances with Wolves and The Last of the Mohicans.......I have Native American ancestors.




'Dances With Wolves' was a little too emo for me, but Costner's 'Open Range' is in my top 5.


----------



## B. Kidd

hjmick said:


> _Once Upon A time in the West_ for all the reasons mentioned.
> 
> _McClintock!_ John Wayne, Maureen O'Hara... Need I say more? Okay... Nice version of _The Taming of the Shrew_.
> 
> _The Hallelujah Trail_ John Sturges comedy. Burt Lancaster, Lee Remick, Donald Pleasance, and Jim Hutton. Watcheit with ny dad when I was a kid, last movie we watched together before he died.
> 
> _The Jack Bull_ Great tale of justice/vengeance.
> 
> _The Proposition_ Australian western, kill your brother or we'll kill your other brother? Come on, that's good story...
> 
> Mnay others could make my list, but those are a few that stick out in my memory.




I forgot about 'The Proposition'. One of those fly-under-the-radar gems outta Austrailia. Not in my top 5. Maybe if I would'a had any brothers, it might have made a more sudden and lastin' impact on me.


----------



## JakeStarkey

B. Kidd said:


> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid, wonderful.
> 
> I love this scene,
> 
> Butch Cassidy: Alright. I'll jump first.
> Sundance Kid: No.
> Butch Cassidy: Then you jump first.
> Sundance Kid: No, I said.
> Butch Cassidy: What's the matter with you?
> Sundance Kid: I can't swim.
> Butch Cassidy: Are you crazy? The fall will probably kill you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a sidebar, that scene was filmed at Hellsgate Canyon just outside of Grant's Pass, Oregon, on the Rogue River where they run the jetboat tours. If you're ever through there, do the jetboats.
Click to expand...


Do the steelhead fishing if you are there in season.  I pulled a 33 pounder out of the Rogue after a two-hour fight down a half mile of rocky river ledges and rocks.  Best fishing, OK eating.  Wow!  Southern Oregon rocked back them.  Don't know if it still does.

[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXM2PfQFMzw&feature=related"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXM2PfQFMzw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## B. Kidd

JakeStarkey said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid, wonderful.
> 
> I love this scene,
> 
> Butch Cassidy: Alright. I'll jump first.
> Sundance Kid: No.
> Butch Cassidy: Then you jump first.
> Sundance Kid: No, I said.
> Butch Cassidy: What's the matter with you?
> Sundance Kid: I can't swim.
> Butch Cassidy: Are you crazy? The fall will probably kill you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a sidebar, that scene was filmed at Hellsgate Canyon just outside of Grant's Pass, Oregon, on the Rogue River where they run the jetboat tours. If you're ever through there, do the jetboats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do the steelhead fishing if you are there in season.  I pulled a 33 pounder out of the Rogue after a two-hour fight down a half mile of rocky river ledges and rocks.  Best fishing, OK eating.  Wow!  Southern Oregon rocked back them.  Don't know if it still does.
> 
> [ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXM2PfQFMzw&feature=related"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXM2PfQFMzw&feature=related[/ame]
Click to expand...


Rv'd through there last July.   So. Oregon still rocks. Nice fish and fight!


----------



## hjmick

_Little Big Man_


----------



## Againsheila

hjmick said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> too many to mention, and someone else beat me to all the good ones.  I gotta say "hallelujah trail" was my favorite.  Specially that fight during the sandstorm....All those bullets flying in all those directions and nobody got shot, lol.  The soldiers first on one side of the dune, then on the other and then every other one was on either side, it was great.
> 
> Was "Once upon a time in the west" the one with Debbie Renolds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was _How The West Was Won_. Karl Malden, Jimmy Stewart, Gregort Peck, Robert Preston, Henry Fonda, George Peppard, John Wayne, Carolyn Jones, Eli Wallach, Richard Widmark... Just to name a few.
Click to expand...


Now THAT one was great, I should get it on DVD.


----------



## Againsheila

LuckyDan said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> My personal favorite is "The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance".
> 
> It was directed by John Ford and stars John Wayne, Jimmy Stewart, and Lee Marvin. Why do I like it? Because it is an epic tale of one man stepping aside for the sake of a better man and a better world, at great personal cost. See it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ranse was NOT a better man than Tom. Not even on Tom's worst day. But a damn fine movie, I agree.
Click to expand...


That also is one of my favorites, but with both Jimmy Stewart AND the Duke, how can you lose?


----------



## Againsheila

JW Frogen said:


> Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid, wonderful.
> 
> I love this scene,
> 
> Butch Cassidy: Alright. I'll jump first.
> Sundance Kid: No.
> Butch Cassidy: Then you jump first.
> Sundance Kid: No, I said.
> Butch Cassidy: What's the matter with you?
> Sundance Kid: I can't swim.
> Butch Cassidy: Are you crazy? The fall will probably kill you.



I remember that scene...remember the whole movie and I have yet to forgive my sisters for stealing my babysitting money to go see it.  I ended up watching it when it came on TV.  When I asked my sisters why they didn't take me, you know what they said?  Yeah, "There wasn't enough money for THREE people!"

AND you guys wonder why I'm so crazy.......


----------



## kurtsprincess

JW Frogen said:


> You would love a Man Called Horse, the first one, Ms. Princess.



I did, until the chest hook suspension scene.....ouch!


----------



## del

outlaw josie wales
man who shot liberty valence
the good, the bad and the ugly
little big man
the life and times of judge roy bean

.

*Judge Roy Bean*: Do you have anything to say before we find you guilty?
*
Sam Dodd*: I'm not guilty of nothing. There's no crime that I've done wrong.

*Judge Roy Bean*: Do you deny the killing?

*Sam Dodd*: I do not deny it. But there's no place in that book where it says nothing about killing a Chinese. And no one I know ever heard a law on greasers, *******, or injuns.
*
Judge Roy Bean*: All men stand equal before the law. And I will hang a man for killing anyone, including Chinks, greasers, or *******! I'm very advanced in my views and outspoken.

*Sam Dodd*: There's no place in that book that...

*Judge Roy Bean*: Trust in my judgment of the book. Besides, you're gonna hang no matter what it says in there, 'cause I am the law, and the law is the handmaiden of justice. Get a rope.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Unforgiven

*Hackman: *Well, sir, you are a cowardly son of a bitch! You just shot an unarmed man!
*Eastwood:* Well, he should have armed himself.


----------



## editec

_The Good the Bad and the Ugly._


----------



## Toome

Too many to pick from to narrow it down to just one, so I'll give some my favorites:

1.  *Unforgiven*:  Clint starts out as an old worn out used-to-be gunslinger who's changed his ways until he takes a swig out of the bottle and transforms into perhaps the meanest son-of-a-bitch ever seen on screen.  Thing is that we're all rootin' for him! Favorite line:  "I've killed women and children. I've killed just about everything that walks or crawled at one time or another. And I'm here to kill you, Little Bill, for what you did to Ned."

2.  *True Grit*:  The Duke's finest performance.  Made in the 70's when the trend was to be more "realistic" and downplay the iconic western good guy.  Best line of all time:  "Fill your hand you son of a bitch!"

3.  *Open Range*:  I'm not that big of a Kevin Costner fan, but he hit the nail on the head on this one.  I like it that no one knows who he really is until trouble comes down their way.  "Men are going to get killed here today, Sue, and I'm going to kill them."

4.  *Monte Walsh*:  TV movie with Tom Selleck about the changing times from the Old West to modern times at the turn of the century.  Favorite scene is when a man in a car comes up on Walsh, who's on horseback, and tells him to make way.  Walsh backs up and then with a running start leaps over the car, impressing the hell out of the female passenger.  That sums it all up:  a cowboy who refuses to give in to changing times.

5.  *Silverado*:  Yep, over-the-top, overdone, too cartoonish with characters who come straight out of a comic book.  Sometimes, that's just what you need.

There's a bunch more.  I guess I can sum it up like this:  There are war movies that I don't like, there are cop movies that I think are pretty lame, there are action movies that I think are chick flicks in disguise, but I've never come across a bad western.


----------



## Jon

editec said:


> _The Good the Bad and the Ugly._



My faith has been restored. I scrolled through the entire first page of this topic and didn't see that movie mentioned, and I didn't know how I was going to respond.

The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly is hands down my favorite western.


----------



## HUGGY

Technically.....is a spagetti western..really a western?


----------



## Againsheila

I just thought of a great one, "Evil Roy Slade" with John Astin.

"If you have 10 apples and your neighbor takes 4, how many apples do you have?"

"All 10 apples and a dead neighbor."


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viPd-2beMmQ]YouTube - evil roy slade - kissin' the victims part[/ame]


----------



## MikeK

_Unforgiven_:  Saw it again last night.  An honest departure from the usual hero construct.  

_Dances With Wolves_:  A well-crafted fantasy with a beautiful musical score.  

_Last Of The Mohicans_:  Another exceptionally well-made fantasy with an excellent score.  

I also liked _Lonesome Dove, Open Range_, and the HBO _Deadwood_ series.


----------



## B. Kidd

No one mentioned 'The Magnificent Seven' yet. Oh, I just did. In my top five.
Just too many great and good westerns. 
Glad westerns are not a dead genre. They make great morality plays, moreso now, since as a nation, we've lost our moral compass for sometimes now.


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csEzTwKemwY]YouTube - Lone Watie[/ame]


----------



## Toome

I like Last of the Mohicans....the love story angle doesn't interfere with the great violence of action.  I just never considered it a western.


----------



## JakeStarkey

One of my professors at university considered James Fenimore Cooper, author of the Longstocking novels, to be the first of our western writes.  Upstate NY around the lakes was the wild, wild west in the 1750s.


----------



## Modbert

Choosing a favorite Western is like choosing a favorite child or sibling. 

As for me: The Good, The Bad, & The Ugly. Though I could put just about any of Eastwood's westerns for this.

Once Upon A Time in the West, The Wild Bunch, True Grit, and so many of Wayne's movies.

I also have to mention The Magnificent Seven, though based off originally of a Japanese film about Samurais. It does have one of the best movie themes of all time:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iteRKvRKFA]YouTube - Magnificent Seven Theme[/ame]

Who doesn't want to kick some ass while listening to this?


----------



## ConHog

Modbert said:


> Choosing a favorite Western is like choosing a favorite child or sibling.
> 
> As for me: The Good, The Bad, & The Ugly. Though I could put just about any of Eastwood's westerns for this.
> 
> Once Upon A Time in the West, The Wild Bunch, True Grit, and so many of Wayne's movies.
> 
> I also have to mention The Magnificent Seven, though based off originally of a Japanese film about Samurais. It does have one of the best movie themes of all time:
> 
> YouTube - Magnificent Seven Theme
> 
> Who doesn't want to kick some ass while listening to this?



That was a good one

This one was good to

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfRrEUz62Lw]YouTube - the quick and the dead trailer[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwiScdPiRW4]YouTube - Trinity is still my name - poker scene[/ame]


----------



## JW Frogen

There are some pearls in this thread.

Great one.

I would rep you all but I am a drunken lazy bastard too tired to shoot.

I would screw you too, but I don't have any money.

Let's just play poker?


----------



## hjmick

_The Frisco Kid_

_Quigley Down Under_


----------



## JW Frogen

Eeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## Ringel05

Blazing Saddles and Support Your Local Sheriff.


----------



## B. Kidd

Jesus, if not for Hayseed in the 'intro area', almost forgot another one, 'Tom Horn'. In my top 5 if I got five left.......


----------



## hjmick

B. Kidd said:


> Jesus, if not for Hayseed in the 'intro area', almost forgot another one, 'Tom Horn'. In my top 5 if I got five left.......



Very good movie.


----------



## pans trogladyta

B. Kidd said:


> Non-western movie fans need not apply.
> 
> Mine is Sam Peckinpah's old film, THE WILD BUNCH.
> 
> It was not only ahead of its' time for the few glimpses of 'mamacita hispanic tits', but the plot was full of scurrolous(not really a word?) characters with great actors.
> 
> The movie made me think what it might have been like for the founding fathers of our country. Put into a position that they did not really want to be in, outnumbered, facing certain death, and they did their best.




I'd say it's a toss-up between "High Noon", great soundtrack, great acting, great story and "Fistful of dollars".  I mean, what can you say to the line; "My mistake, four coffins".


----------



## pans trogladyta

Ringel05 said:


> Blazing Saddles and Support Your Local Sheriff.




Two great comedy westerns.  Tell me did you ever see one called "Evil Roy Slade"?  It starred John Astin.


----------



## B. Kidd

Thanx 'Dude', for not bringing back up to me 'Once Upon A Time in the West'.
Sincerely, you are a real gentleman.


----------



## pans trogladyta

Againsheila said:


> I just thought of a great one, "Evil Roy Slade" with John Astin.
> 
> "If you have 10 apples and your neighbor takes 4, how many apples do you have?"
> 
> "All 10 apples and a dead neighbor."




I have one thing to say to that quote....."AMBUSH!"


----------



## Jack Fate

"Day of the Outlaw".

Blaise Starrett:The trail ends in this town. There's no place to go but back. 
Jack Bruhn:The trail back is closed.


----------



## Againsheila

pans trogladyta said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blazing Saddles and Support Your Local Sheriff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two great comedy westerns.  Tell me did you ever see one called "Evil Roy Slade"?  It starred John Astin.
Click to expand...


I did, brought that one up earlier.  One of my favs.


----------



## B. Kidd

hjmick said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, if not for Hayseed in the 'intro area', almost forgot another one, 'Tom Horn'. In my top 5 if I got five left.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good movie.
Click to expand...


Sidebar: I found a Tom Horn website, being a true story, that determined he used a Winchester 1876 rifle in .45-60. Must've been brutal.


----------



## B. Kidd

Quote for Judge Roy Bean fans:  "The last time that bear ate a lawyer, he had the runs for 33 days."

And then there was the somewhat recent western 'Seraphim Falls'......."Son, ...nobody can protect nobody in this world. The sooner you realize that, the better." Movie directed by an Irishman that never did a western before. A helluva alot of our western tourists are Europeans that are enamored by the 'old west'. Maybe something attracts them to it from their confines of socialism?

Finally, a quote worth mentioning is Eli Wallach, in 'The Magnificent Seven':  "If God didn't want them sheared, he wouldn't have made them sheep."


----------



## Toro

Unforgiven.


----------



## JW Frogen

Great movie with one of the best scenes ever:

Little Bill Daggett: I don't deserve this... to die like this. I was building a house. 

Will Munny: Deserve's got nothin' to do with it.


----------



## peach174

I love Cat Ballou. Great western comedy. Not much of a fan of Jane Fonda but I love Lee Marvin. I liked all of his movies.


----------

